# Anyone use German commands?



## c1chelle (Mar 10, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone here trained in German? I lived in Germany for 4 years and would like to be the only one to be able to command my dog (generally). I know almost all of the normal commands except "going potty". anyone have suggestions? I just think "Gehen Sie zum Badzimmer" is a bit much.
~Chelle


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

I use German commands for almost everything, but Shya is already learning the English from friends and pet shops owners who make her 'sit' for a treat and give 'paw'. I figure she'll end up bilingual


----------



## Pitts (May 1, 2010)

I train and compete in schutzhund, and therefore all of my commands are in German.
I sometimes teach the english versions as an "off the field" more relaxed version of the command such as the heel for walk by my side but not in a true competition heel. etc.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

I use German for my dog when we are on serious training walks. I always tell her, "Lets work!" 

If we're at home I use both German & English and the same if we're out in stores or social events where it's more chaotic. I want her to know the German means get REALLY serious about working and there is no monkeying around.

She listens and seems to understand both.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Nein fur meinen Hund Sting. But try using "bitte" for potty. I trained my Aussie on that word - it's short, polite - and isn't one really thinking "please go to the potty right here, right now?" Sting is trained en francaise. I use "s'il vous plait".


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm training Emma in German, but Tessa is trained in English (though I have been using german commands for new things like our carting training)

I really like the German because one of my biggest pet peeves is someone telling my dog the wrong command and messing with their understanding of those commands. For example, some past roommates constantly used "down" when they meant other things. Want the dog off? Say down. Want the dog to stop asking for petting? Say down. Etc. With my dog Logan he became confused about what the meaning of down now was from hearing it constantly for other things. It drove me nuts!


----------



## MAKSIM (Apr 9, 2010)

Maksim's trainer found out that he knew German after calling his GSD. I have no idea where he learned it. All I can think of is that the breeder used German while he was there. That's been over a year & he still remembers it. I'll be using them because he knows more of them than English. The German commands sound more powerful or commanding than English.


----------



## scottmac019 (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a good list of German commands? I was thinking of using them as well....Kaiser is 15 weeks and we have been training for a few weeks now...he is pretty good with the English Commands so I am hoping he will pickup German pretty quickly...(fingers crossed)


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I know almost all of the normal commands except "going potty".


You could always use "Mach Pipi" (Go Pee) if you wanted to stick with German commands, but I know a lot of people have a really hard time with the German "ch" sounds, so it would depend on how well you can pronounce it if you wanted to use that.



> Does anyone have a good list of German commands?


Here you go - Dr. P's Dog Training: Commands in Several Languages


----------



## scottmac019 (Apr 5, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> You could always use "Mach Pipi" (Go Pee) if you wanted to stick with German commands, but I know a lot of people have a really hard time with the German "ch" sounds, so it would depend on how well you can pronounce it if you wanted to use that.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go - Dr. P's Dog Training: Commands in Several Languages



Thanks very much....hopefully he gets it pretty quickly...


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been interesting in learning as well..mentioned below how our poor dogs get confused with "commands" from our friends/family. I'd like a different language to be taught, gives it a special bond between me and my dog.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lin said:


> I really like the German because one of my biggest pet peeves is someone telling my dog the wrong command and messing with their understanding of those commands. For example, some past roommates constantly used "down" when they meant other things. Want the dog off? Say down. Want the dog to stop asking for petting? Say down. Etc. With my dog Logan he became confused about what the meaning of down now was from hearing it constantly for other things. It drove me nuts!


My husband is terrible about this! He's always saying "down" when he means "off", "drop" when he means "out", "out" when he means "go outside", etc. For that reason alone, German commands come in handy so that the dog isn't getting confusing signals and mixed messages.

I do use English as well, but when I'm speaking in German my dogs know I mean business (and so does the husband).


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I use almost all German commands with Sonar and English with Onyx and they both kinda pick up on each others commands, so Sonar knows what the English commands are also, but responds much better to the German Commands as I have used those since he was 8 weeks old. 

It's funny when people come over and try to call him or have him do things, he just stares at them and walks away. He really ONLY listens to me.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I only use two English commands because I can't find the German ones for them....maybe you guys have it...

"Leave it" and "Place"


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> I only use two English commands because I can't find the German ones for them....maybe you guys have it...
> 
> "Leave it" and "Place"


Some people use "pfui" (pronounced fooey) for "leave it". I'm not sure about "place".


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dogs don't speak languages.  You could use Banana for your down command and they would never know the difference.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL I know they don't speak anything....but it's funny to say.

My dog is bilingual. 

My friend used Bubble Gum for the dog to go after the toy. *throw the toy* "Bubble Gum" (instead of "go get it") lol


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Some people use "pfui" (pronounced fooey) for "leave it". I'm not sure about "place".


Thanks, I will begin operation "learn pfui" haha


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Always used German....Mine do same commands in english too tho. I like german but it's just a preference/tradition...seem like they respond better too. It intimidates some regular citizens who met them but probably cuz they don't kno what I'm saying to him


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

I use German commands. I too like the tradition.


----------

